# Darter I.D.???



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I got like 4 of these and not sure what they are, I have searched all of my normal spots for researching a species but I found nothing that matched. So I figure maybe someone would have a clue, at first I thought swamp darter but when I got a real good look they look nothing alike.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried too, and failed. I can't identify that one.

I can only express my deep and heartfelt jealousy. Man, you are finding superb looking, interesting fish! 

It must be really fun to go out and end up finding something like that in your net. I've kept a few darters - green and rainbow darters I caught down in Ohio, and local olmstedi and johnny darters. They are really fun to watch if you keep them in a tank with no larger fish (sunfish, etc). In the shallows in Spring, where the predators can't come in, they are magnificent little show offs.

What was the water temperature and flow where you got them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its hard to tell but it does look similar to the fantail darter

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dpwes/images/stormwater/fish/etheostoma_flabellare.jpg


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

slow flow river but where they were netted there was practically no flow along the bank. the water was crazy hot, well over 80. I thought so to Susan, the only difference is the top fin is not spiked like that. when I get a better pic I will dadd.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

etheostoma fusiforme


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I just followed the lead and read up on fusiforme. Interesting creature, that one.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

It is not that I do not trust what I am being told but there are differences in them. not the best pics but still good enough in my opinion to see the differences.
new

















my swamp darter

















together


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

in the last photo, the fish on top is a brown darter and the one on bottom is a swamp darter

etheostoma edwini and etheostoma fusiforme, respectively.

brown darters have a broader body and usually have a spot on the back of the front dorsal fin. they are usually a darker color than swamp darters. swamp darters are usually a light color, tan with sometimes a bit of rusty red to it. they usually have a couple small dark spots at the base of their caudal fin. they are also one of the thinner darters.
the line running verticaly through the eye is usually much more pronounced on a brown darter than on a swamp darter. the patterns are different as well, with the swamp darter having more or less blotches and the brown darter having bands that run from top to bottom.

seeing the fish in water makes it look totaly different.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

the more i look at it, the more it seems the fish im calling brown darters have traits of both species. maybe you have hybrids? interesting fish.


----------

